# CalPC



## Doctor X (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just a quick question. The meter included in the CalPC package, how accurate is it ? If I were to take the entry-level package with the OEM1 meter, how does that meter compare ? Is it significantly more accurate ? 

It seems like it would make more sense to take the Calman DIY package for $394 and then just add the CalPC license. If you can't calibrate Plasma, LED or projectors with CalPC, which I assume is limited to PC only, then it's difficult to consider CalPC on it's own given the price. 

Your advice on the various meters would be appreciated. I'm not looking to spend a fortune but I would like accurate results which are within 90-95% of reference, if that's possible.


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 3, 2007)

Anyone ?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

The meter included with CalPC is the M2 which I believe is pretty much the same as an i1Display2. The OEM1 you are referring to is the OEM i1Display Pro, correct? Out of the box, I would think that they would be very close to one another. However, the i1D2 has a tendency to drift somewhat. So a year or two down the line the i1d2 probably wouldn't be as accurate as the i1Display Pro.


----------



## Doctor X (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm just trying to put all of this into perspective. I'm not the most knowledgable so I don't know how much of an effect these meters would have as far as accuracy is concerned. If all you want to do is set up your LCD or Plasma (and PC monitor) and you want results that are within 90-95% of reference, would these meters not suffice ? 

I saw there was a nice package including the C6 meter (which is considered to be a very good one) but it's well over $700 including software. Then you need to add a license for CalPC if you want that Given the fact I'm new to this but I still want very good results, I'm not sure what package would work for me. I don't want to pay $400 for a package that is not accurate at all. My biggest problem is that I don't know what to expect.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If it were me, I would go with the package that includes the OEM i1Display Pro.


----------



## yammyguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Is the OEM i1Display Pro hardware better than the Spyder4 when using CalPC?


----------



## Joel Barsotti (Nov 26, 2011)

yammyguy said:


> Is the OEM i1Display Pro hardware better than the Spyder4 when using CalPC?


Yes, not just for CalPC. It's a better meter in general.


----------

